# New Nodak Sponsor - In Tight Outfitters



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - In Tight Outfitters

http://intightoutfitters.com/

In Tight offers fall guided duck hunts in Missouri as well as spring snow goose hunts in Missouri. They have limited spots available, contact Doug to get your hunt set right away.

Please support our sponsor by checking them out - thanks!


----------

